# Il Napoli programma la prossima stagione. Tratta Benatia e Perin.



## mefisto94 (2 Marzo 2017)

Notizia rilanciata da calciomercato.it. Il Napoli starebbe già pensando alla prossima stagione per inserie nell'organico Mattia Perin (attualmente infortunato), e Medhi benatia, che difficilmente rimarrà alla Juve la prossima stagione, anche perchè il cartellino è ancora del Bayern. Ancora da stabilire le cifre.


----------



## Butcher (2 Marzo 2017)

Due buoni colpi. Sempre se Mattia regge.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (3 Marzo 2017)

Noi invece trattiamo già la vendita di donnarumma


----------



## Jino (3 Marzo 2017)

Le stagioni nascono proprio in primavera, a marzo. Noi invece non abbiamo un minimo di chiarezza e di conseguenza pure la prossima stagione partirà con poca programmazione e conseguenti difficoltà.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (4 Marzo 2017)

Bravo jino, sintetico ma preciso  O investi cifre pazzesche, oppure programmi adesso i colpi.


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Marzo 2017)

che idioti... lo sanno tutti che i colpi migliori si programmano e si concludono il 31 agosto


----------



## prebozzio (5 Marzo 2017)

Perin è un portiere fantastico, ma se lo compri devi essere sicuro di avere un ottimo secondo perché è troppo fragile fisicamente


----------



## Chrissonero (5 Marzo 2017)

Io invece avevo sentito che vogliono adquistare Karsdorp (Feyenord), Engel (Brugge) e Klaassen (Ajax).


----------



## tifoso evorutto (5 Marzo 2017)

Se il Napoli prende Benatia è perchè ha deciso di cedere Koulibaly,
in effetti è una squadra difficile da migliorare, è coperta in tutti i reparti e non è in grado di arrivare ai top player in grado di sopravanzare gli attuali titolari,
debbono avere pazienza e sperare di azzeccare un annata magica.


----------



## Chrissonero (5 Marzo 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Se il Napoli prende Benatia è perchè ha deciso di cedere Koulibaly,
> in effetti è una squadra difficile da migliorare, è coperta in tutti i reparti e non è in grado di arrivare ai top player in grado di sopravanzare gli attuali titolari,
> debbono avere pazienza e sperare di azzeccare un annata magica.



Con Karsdorp al posto di Hysa, Benatia al posto di Albiol e Klaassen al posto di Zielinski come alternativa a centrocampo si che possono migliorano.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (6 Marzo 2017)

Non capisco Perin, secondo me non raggiungerà più i livelli che sembrava potesse raggiungere. I suoi infortuni pesano e peseranno sempre.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (6 Marzo 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Con Karsdorp al posto di Hysa, Benatia al posto di Albiol e Klaassen al posto di Zielinski come alternativa a centrocampo si che possono migliorano.



? Non ho capito, Zielinski farebbe il titolare o cosa? Oltretutto ricordati che hanno pure Rog, io dico che non hanno bisogno di Klaassen.


----------

